
Stellar Consensus Protocol and Federated Byzantine Agreement - acob
https://achainofblocks.com/2018/12/13/what-is-stellar-consensus-protocol-federated-byzantine-agreement/
======
apo
It's not clear why this wordy, rambling article is being upvoted.

I expected to see a deep-dive into the Stellar Consensus protocol. Instead,
the article takes until its second half to finish its introduction for
beginners. Nevertheless, what's described still sounds like the Ripple
Consensus Process.

For those interested in an informed, technical deep-dive into RCP, this video
may be helpful:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7abKUs9tYZg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7abKUs9tYZg)

~~~
hanniabu
Stellar is a centralized network in disguise. Most of the servers that power
the services are being run by IBM.

~~~
acob
Please provide solid support to back this claim.

IBM controls most of the validators? Do you even know the total number?

------
wslh
From [1]: "Stellar takes an alternative approach to using Byzantine consensus
in a cryptocurrency, where each user can trust quorums of other users, forming
a trust hierarchy. Consistency is ensured as long as all transactions share at
least one transitively trusted quorum of users, and sufficiently many of these
users are honest. Algorand avoids this assumption, which means that users do
not have to make complex trust decisions when configuring their client
software".

Many questions remain unanswered according to [2].

[1] Algorand: Scaling Byzantine Agreements for Cryptocurrencies.

[2] [https://arxiv.org/pdf/1707.01873](https://arxiv.org/pdf/1707.01873)

------
mankurt
Here is a summary of the stellar consensus whitepaper
[http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2018/04/the-stellar-
consens...](http://muratbuffalo.blogspot.com/2018/04/the-stellar-consensus-
protocol.html)

------
nosuchthing
Stellar seems interesting until you realize it’s just another attempt at
making a database to sell scrip to speculators.

What’s the “value” of a database designed for plutocracy?

~~~
gammateam
> What’s the “value” of a database designed for plutocracy?

Being a future plutocrat :)

In both Stellar and Ripple every new address effectively burns a small amount
of the native token. Let it spread

~~~
nosuchthing
You've missed the important point entirely, you're not making the "money"

I'll take a wild guess that you've given your money that's accepted
everywhere, in exchange for Stellar and Ripple because you want to sell it to
someone else for more than you bought it?

Once you look past the marketing facades it's basically penny stock with a
slow database that's incompatible with almost everything else.

It's good to look into the details behind the folks who make all these free
tokens:

[https://www.coindesk.com/ripple-jed-mccaleb-settle-suit-
over...](https://www.coindesk.com/ripple-jed-mccaleb-settle-suit-
over-1-million-in-disputed-funds)

    
    
      As part of the settlement, McCaleb has sold his equity in 
      Ripple, and has agreed to sale controls on 5.3bn XRP owned 
      by him and his children.

~~~
gammateam
I didn't miss a thing, I responded to you

You asked whats the value in a slow database for plutocrats? When you clearly
and obviously undervalued the value of the idea of being a future plutocrat

That is the value, you just spelled it out, and then undervalued it!

------
adiack
The SEC might give you an upvote on this one.

